# Sesame Sauce for Steak



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

I posted this in Sauces some time ago, and someone asked me about it so I am posting it here too. I can't remember who asked about it but here it is. 

1/4 cup tahini paste 
2 tbsp soy sauce (lighter is better) 
1/4 tsp each of: 
-ginger 
-salt 
-paprika (small tsp) 
1 tbsp mayo (low fat is fine) 
3 tbsp water 
1 tsp prepared garlic (I use one fresh minced clove) 

Original recipe says to heat it up and blend, I just toss it all in my little food processor and hit the button til it looks good. I also frequently add more soy sauce instead of water and a little extra garlic is good too. Serve with your BBQed steak.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

where's the sesame?  in the tahini paste (haven't used the stuff yet)


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, the tahini paste is basically ground up sesame seeds.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

Gotcha.  I have heard that tahini paste can be used in lieu of peanut butter for some applications.  Know anything about that?


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

I think I have heard the same thing, but not sure why you would do it. To me it is a different taste entirely. They do have the same consistency though.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 7, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> I posted this in Sauces some time ago, and someone asked me about it so I am posting it here too. I can't remember who asked about it but here it is.



Alix, that sauce sounds fantastic, I copied it, but does it have to be cooked.  I got rid of my nuker as I never used it.  Guess I could just  heat on the stove top.


----------



## Alix (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump for KE.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Alix


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2008)

This sounds really tasty. I do not eat mayo though. Do you think I could leave it our and maybe use a little more tahini or tahini/soy or tahini water or something?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess the mayo is more or less a binder and smooths out the flavors.  I'd leave it out and see what happens.  Do you eat cream cheese?  Maybe just a bit of that for firmness smoothed out with some milk?  I'm brainstorming here and you know how *bad *it hurts to do that!    Sour cream?  Greek yogurt?  Nothing?


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds perfect!                                      
Anything with ginger &/or garlic....I'm in.
Thanks!


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I guess the mayo is more or less a binder and smooths out the flavors.  I'd leave it out and see what happens.  Do you eat cream cheese?  Maybe just a bit of that for firmness smoothed out with some milk?  I'm brainstorming here and you know how *bad *it hurts to do that!    Sour cream?  Greek yogurt?  Nothing?


Wow there is not much I do not eat, but you happened to name all most all of them in one post


----------



## ironchef (Jul 31, 2008)

GB said:


> Wow there is not much I do not eat, but you happened to name all most all of them in one post


 
You could blend it with an egg yolk to thicken, but I remember that you said that you don't eat eggs either right?


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2008)

You just had to pick eggs didn't you IC?


----------



## ironchef (Jul 31, 2008)

GB said:


> You just had to pick eggs didn't you IC?


 
You could always use Xanthan gum.


----------



## Sedagive (Aug 7, 2008)

GB, do you have a problem with dairy products?


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2008)

No not really. I love semi soft and hard cheeses. I also love cream sauces, whipped cream, ice cream and things like that. It does seem that many of my dislikes are dairy though. I have never thought of that.


----------



## johnchung9892 (Oct 27, 2008)

thank for ur this recipes , after my wife follow ur recipes cook for me , i lpve it so much , thank you .


----------



## sattie (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my tastebuds a wondering!!!  Sounds great!  Always looking for a tasty condiment to go with steak!


----------



## jabbur (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a bunch of sesame seeds.  Do you think I can make my own tahini paste putting them through the food processor?  Would I have to add anything to them?  This sounds like a wonderful sauce but I won't be out to get the tahini paste soon and I think Food Lion would probably not carry it!


----------



## Alix (Oct 29, 2008)

jabbur, I'd give it a go. Just toss them in and add some oil and see how it goes. It ends up being like really thick peanut butter.


----------

